# brushes speichern und wiederfinden



## gwenhwyfar (17. März 2004)

ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen...

ich habe ungefähr 20 - 30 brushsets runtergeladen, und die zu den vorhandenen brushes hinzugefügt. dann hab ich alle umbenannt, damit ich immer weiß, wessen brushes ich benutze und evtl. credit geben kann. außerdem hab ich noch ein paar eigene brushes erstellt. soweit - so gut...
computer runtergefahren, computer hochgefahren, photoshop gestartet... es waren nur noch die standartbrushes da!  
und die vo mir erstellten sind ganz weg...! kann mir jemand sagen woran es liegt, und wie ich die dauerhaft bei meiner brushes auswahl behalten kann? (ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine?!)

zweite frage ist: wie kann ich brushsets erstellen, das sind doch mehrere spitzen in einer .abr datei, oder?

danke schonmal!  )

gwenny  ^.^


----------



## greengoblin (17. März 2004)

Hallo,
unter > Bearbeiten > Vorgabenmanager kannst Du die verwalten, auch
mehrere in  einem Set speichern.
Und in diesem Tutorial   kannst Du es nochmal nachlesen.
Gruss
GG


----------



## gwenhwyfar (17. März 2004)

danke schön! jetzt hat es endlich geklappt


----------

